
We Replaced C-SPAN with Periscope and I Can’t Even - Jarred
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/we-replaced-cspan-with-periscope-and-i-cant-even
======
mcguire
The fun part:

" _What does a sit-in[1] achieve? News headlines. Even if a vote is prevented
procedurally, a sit-in appeals to the court of public opinion and keeps the
debate alive. Small wonder then that the Speaker of the House, Paul Ryan,
ordered C-SPAN cameras to be shut off._ "

So the Speaker of the House shut down the cameras C-SPAN normally uses and a
couple of Democratic started broadcasting cell-phone video (badly) and C-SPAN
picked up their streams.

I, too, can't even.

At this point, following the dictates of Rule #1[2], I'm voting for Trump in
November. Unless someone worse comes along.

[1] " _There’s a sit-in right now in the House of Representatives over gun
control. Republicans blocked a vote over the “no fly, no buy” bill (preventing
terror suspects on the no-fly list from buying guns) and Democrats are up in
arms about it._ "

[2] Rule #1: Do not come between stupid people and the consequences of their
stupidity.

------
passivepinetree
This article has a really interesting premise, but doesn't go anywhere with
it. It's too bad; I would've loved to read something substantive on the topic
(rather than "I can't even").

------
ahazred8ta
an uninformative blog-rant over the fact that

"C-SPAN ... replaced their cameras with a shitty, shaky vertical stream filmed
by a Congressman" (via a smartphone app)

------
HoopleHead
...finish a sentence?

